# New Kylin 2 RTA Leaking help



## Nilton

Hi All

Not sure if anyone is having a similar problem or perhaps know how to fix it. Any Suggestions welcome.

Not leaking out of airflow holes but seems to be leaking on the underside. Permanently has a wet bottom. Anyone else also having this issue with the new Kylin? It's not a HELL of a lot, but if left alone it becomes a lot and annoys the crap out of me

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

Nilton said:


> Hi All
> 
> Not sure if anyone is having a similar problem or perhaps know how to fix it. Any Suggestions welcome.
> 
> Not leaking out of airflow holes but seems to be leaking on the underside. Permanently has a wet bottom. Anyone else also having this issue with the new Kylin? It's not a HELL of a lot, but if left alone it becomes a lot and annoys the crap out of me
> 
> Regards


had the same "leaking" problems with my Kylin v1 this fixed it:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Also had a similar problem with my Kylin. Make sure your o ring is intact and no cotton us overlapping on the threading and it should be alright.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nilton

Thanks, 

Wicked as perfectly as you can get it, O rings are intact and no cotton in way of threading. No cotton is making contact with the airflow holes inside the deck, its not flooding or anything so just cant figure out where it is seeping from. 

Have seen sir vapes video for a fix for the V1, just not sure if the same will apply here and if I should try it... dont wanna snap the thing in two

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nilton

Which O ring exactly are you referring to?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal

Hey @Nilton, bit of a late comer to thread, but did you ever get sorted? Having same problem with my V2, wicking and rings all seem in order but getting liquid underneath base. Thanks mate.


----------



## Nilton

Neal said:


> Hey @Nilton, bit of a late comer to thread, but did you ever get sorted? Having same problem with my V2, wicking and rings all seem in order but getting liquid underneath base. Thanks mate.



Hey @Neal , No never did manage to sort it out. I really dont mind a bit of condensation at the base, thats normal with most bottom airflow RTA's, but this thing was just ridiculous. Wasnt even coming out of the airflow holes was coming from the underside. And it's such a pity because it was definitely one of the best vapes I've ever had, flavour and volume. Only downside is the leaking. 

And it's not user error, been wicking for more than 5 years. Either a faulty batch issue as reviewers never talk about it leaking but I sense its probably because they go through so many products they don't use one long enough to actually see its problems.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan

Have switched back to the straight glass and it seems to reduce the leaking. If it was not for the flavor i get off this RTA, I would have binned it a long time ago.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal

Nilton said:


> Hey @Neal , No never did manage to sort it out. I really dont mind a bit of condensation at the base, thats normal with most bottom airflow RTA's, but this thing was just ridiculous. Wasnt even coming out of the airflow holes was coming from the underside. And it's such a pity because it was definitely one of the best vapes I've ever had, flavour and volume. Only downside is the leaking.
> 
> And it's not user error, been wicking for more than 5 years. Either a faulty batch issue as reviewers never talk about it leaking but I sense its probably because they go through so many products they don't use one long enough to actually see its problems.



Thanks for response, completely agree with you on all points. Also been wicking over 5 years, so although I don't claim to be an expert I am pretty sure the error is not mine. Just out of interest what finish did you have? I have gun metal, I have heard of certain finishes giving problems in the past but can't say if that is at all true. This is my second (and last) vandy vape purchase, my first being a pulse rda on which the machine finishing was poor to say the least. Bollocks to them from now on. Definitely a pity on the Kylin, as you say performance was excellent.


----------



## Nilton

Neal said:


> Thanks for response, completely agree with you on all points. Also been wicking over 5 years, so although I don't claim to be an expert I am pretty sure the error is not mine. Just out of interest what finish did you have? I have gun metal, I have heard of certain finishes giving problems in the past but can't say if that is at all true. This is my second (and last) vandy vape purchase, my first being a pulse rda on which the machine finishing was poor to say the least. Bollocks to them from now on. Definitely a pity on the Kylin, as you say performance was excellent.




I had a blue one, so seems like more than likely wasn't just a colour issue. The straight glass on I find there isnt enough space between the glass and chamber for juice to flow past for effecient wicking... Might also just be me as I'm vaping a 80 VG juice so thicker, would struggle to get through there. Bubble glass wicks flawlessly but yeah probably also going to steer well clear of Vandy Vape from now on. Heard their first Kylin also leaked like mad.


----------



## Neal

Nilton said:


> I had a blue one, so seems like more than likely wasn't just a colour issue. The straight glass on I find there isnt enough space between the glass and chamber for juice to flow past for effecient wicking... Might also just be me as I'm vaping a 80 VG juice so thicker, would struggle to get through there. Bubble glass wicks flawlessly but yeah probably also going to steer well clear of Vandy Vape from now on. Heard their first Kylin also leaked like mad.



Mate, not just you, the straight glass does not work as you point out, another very large con. Sure, most people are going to use bubble glass, but I am in UK at the moment and you have to buy bubble glass separately, it is not included in original purchase. Which means Vandy Vape are selling an rta with a 2ml tank to meet EU regs that does not work. Impossible to believe that this was not picked up by the factory.


----------



## klipdrifter

Hi guys

So I bought the Kylin V2 2 days ago and I'm having the same issue... Non of the YouTube reviewers ever complained about this and all of them just went on how good this RTA is. I took it back to the Vape Brewery here in George and the salesman told me I'm wicking it wrong and the juice I'm using is not thick enough... Now I am no expert in these stuff but come-on... The juice being too watery... that sounds like BS to me...

Have any of you tried the method shown in the Video by @Sir Vape . I love this RTA, but the leaking is ridicules!

Please help


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

klipdrifter said:


> Hi guys
> 
> So I bought the Kylin V2 2 days ago and I'm having the same issue... Non of the YouTube reviewers ever complained about this and all of them just went on how good this RTA is. I took it back to the Vape Brewery here in George and the salesman told me I'm wicking it wrong and the juice I'm using is not thick enough... Now I am no expert in these stuff but come-on... The juice being too watery... that sounds like BS to me...
> 
> Have any of you tried the method shown in the Video by @Sir Vape . I love this RTA, but the leaking is ridicules!
> 
> Please help



1. What juice are you using?
Check the bottle to see what the ratio of PG to VG is. If it's anything less than 60/40 then is very possible.

2. I have had a KYLIN V1, V2 and still have my KYLIN Mini. All of them like lots of wick and like to be wicked right to the bottom. Make sure that the wick is tight (no play when moving it in-between the coil).

Address those two issues and you should be good to go. If you still have issues, post a few pictures of your cotton and wicking technique here and we'll try to help further.

Hope you come right!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## klipdrifter

Hi @ace_d_house_cat

Thanks for the response.

I have 70/30 pg/vg juice. The Vape shop itself rewicked it this morning to prove me wrong and it is still leaking...

They even used their own "Thick" juice.

So I don't believe it is one of the 2 options you mention above... Any other recommendations?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

klipdrifter said:


> Hi @ace_d_house_cat
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I have 70/30 pg/vg juice. The Vape shop itself rewicked it this morning to prove me wrong and it is still leaking...
> 
> They even used their own "Thick" juice.
> 
> So I don't believe it is one of the 2 options you mention above... Any other recommendations?



To get the best possible advice, I'd recommend you post pics of your wicking technique. Also, what cotton are you using? 

As far as I know there was an issue with the tank itself (WRT leaking) on the KYLIN V1, when writing to them they immediately shipped a new, upgraded deck to users around the world. Since then, I am not sure if the V2 suffered the same issue; perhaps it's worth a try if you don't come right.


----------



## klipdrifter

Thank man, I will try the video's alternative above if I don't come right... I cannot do the pics right now but will do later on.


----------



## zadiac

klipdrifter said:


> Hi guys
> 
> So I bought the Kylin V2 2 days ago and I'm having the same issue... Non of the YouTube reviewers ever complained about this and all of them just went on how good this RTA is. I took it back to the Vape Brewery here in George and the salesman told me I'm wicking it wrong and the juice I'm using is not thick enough... Now I am no expert in these stuff but come-on... The juice being too watery... that sounds like BS to me...
> 
> Have any of you tried the method shown in the Video by @Sir Vape . I love this RTA, but the leaking is ridicules!
> 
> Please help



Tighten the build deck to the base. You'll have to use two pump pliers with cloth not to damage the atty. Trying to find the video of @BigGuy where he demonstrates this, but can't. Sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klipdrifter

Thanks @zadiac 

The video is at the top of this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

klipdrifter said:


> Thanks @zadiac
> 
> The video is at the top of this thread



lol.......ok then. Just ignore me then......lol


----------



## Wimmas

Just my opinion:

I had much love for the Ammit 25mm single coil RTA because of the flavor. The thing that always pissed me off was the leaking / seeping. This ended when I got the Augvape Intake and the Juggerknot Mini - these two tanks are now in my daily rotation, both top ariflow but designed in a way that the air hits the coils from beneath, so no leaking, but excellent flavor. I am done with leaking tanks!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hakhan

Not leaking related, but has anyone figured out how to remove the top slide fill mechanism? It is in need of a clean and there is old juice stuck in there that is simply not coming out. 

Thanks


----------



## Nilton

klipdrifter said:


> Hi guys
> 
> So I bought the Kylin V2 2 days ago and I'm having the same issue... Non of the YouTube reviewers ever complained about this and all of them just went on how good this RTA is. I took it back to the Vape Brewery here in George and the salesman told me I'm wicking it wrong and the juice I'm using is not thick enough... Now I am no expert in these stuff but come-on... The juice being too watery... that sounds like BS to me...
> 
> Have any of you tried the method shown in the Video by @Sir Vape . I love this RTA, but the leaking is ridicules!
> 
> Please help



Chuck it in the bin. No expert, but been building and wicking tanks for 5 years, there is no hope for that thing. Tried everything under the sun from any video I could find, to different pg/vg ratios to just about anything you can think of. I have a feeling that some of these may have had some quality issues and unfortunately you and I and a few others got those ones. I absolutely loved it, but the amount of leaking I just couldnt do it anymore. Also contacted Vandy Vape directly and they were pretty much useless and unwilling to help... Sorry man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neal

Hey @klipdrifter, if you are looking for any spares for your V2 mine can be located at the bottom of the dam behind my house. Hope you come right mate but @Nilton is absolutely correct. Bin it before if sends you bossies.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Neal said:


> Hey @klipdrifter, if you are looking for any spares for your V2 mine can be located at the bottom of the dam behind my house. Hope you come right mate but @Nilton is absolutely correct. Bin it before if sends you bossies.



And mine is in the Gorge!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## klipdrifter

Hi everyone

So first, thanks for everyone taking the time to read my post. Here is an update:

I replaced the O-ring that is at the bottom between the atomizer and glass. Since then I have had no leaking issues so far... only did this yesterday evening so it's still in test phase.

Will keep you posted.

Warm regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klipdrifter

Hakhan said:


> Not leaking related, but has anyone figured out how to remove the top slide fill mechanism? It is in need of a clean and there is old juice stuck in there that is simply not coming out.
> 
> Thanks



Not sure about removing it, but what about just running mild hot water through it? That used to work for the airflow gaps in my Zues before it gave up on me 

I think the water should be able to get in there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klipdrifter

klipdrifter said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> So first, thanks for everyone taking the time to read my post. Here is an update:
> 
> I replaced the O-ring that is at the bottom between the atomizer and glass. Since then I have had no leaking issues so far... only did this yesterday evening so it's still in test phase.
> 
> Will keep you posted.
> 
> Warm regards



Hi everyone

So here is the update as promised.

As stated previously I replaced the o-ring and still had leakage. I then went on and added some plumbing tape on the sides of the atomizer where this o-ring is supposed to prevent juice from seeping through but according to my eyes is too narrow to do...

So since Friday, after applying the plumbing tape I have had very little leakage and if I have to blame it on something I would say it is some sort of condensation... So I have won the battle and I am a happy vaper!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaping-J

Hi All, just an update on the Kylin RTA V2, I have tried so many things and after inspecting the deck with a microscope I found that the main issue might be at the yellow spacer/insulator it seams that the juice leaks through there, for a test I have cleaned the deck with acetone and apply a small amount of carbonate of soda / Koek soda with a bit drop of supper glue all around the edge of the insulator in the juice well where you can see the insulator material, after that I washed the deck as best I could the avoid any residue of the superglue. It's now 2 days with no leak and only the normal condensation as too a bottom airflow tank. I know that the glue won't stay as the juice will soften it and it might came loos, I will follow up after another re-wick in a few days. please let me know if anyone does try this if it help you too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Silicone isnt safe to smoke hehe but if you leave it long enough to dry out.... would silicone not be a good permanent solution? The juice wont do anything to it I dont think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping-J

NecroticAngel said:


> Silicone isnt safe to smoke hehe but if you leave it long enough to dry out.... would silicone not be a good permanent solution? The juice wont do anything to it I dont think?



Well silicone might work if you can get the right stuff, the O-rings is silicone based though.. it might also loosen up in time, would have been great if one could strip the base and add a bit underneath as a gasket and then let it dry for 48 hours or more. but still today I do not have any leak as I had previously , still a bit of condensation but I can live with that no problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

I thought it was common knowledge that the world Kylin is the direct translation of the Mayan word for "leak".

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

Chickenstrip said:


> I thought it was common knowledge that the world Kylin is the direct translation of the Mayan word for "leak".


With version one yes but i was expecting V2 to leak because of V1 but i have no leaking issues with V2!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Vaping-J said:


> Hi All, just an update on the Kylin RTA V2, I have tried so many things and after inspecting the deck with a microscope I found that the main issue might be at the yellow spacer/insulator it seams that the juice leaks through there, for a test I have cleaned the deck with acetone and apply a small amount of carbonate of soda / Koek soda with a bit drop of supper glue all around the edge of the insulator in the juice well where you can see the insulator material, after that I washed the deck as best I could the avoid any residue of the superglue. It's now 2 days with no leak and only the normal condensation as too a bottom airflow tank. I know that the glue won't stay as the juice will soften it and it might came loos, I will follow up after another re-wick in a few days. please let me know if anyone does try this if it help you too.



You know that superglue contains cyanide, right? That's why it's called cyanoacrylate. You shouldn't use superglue in atomizers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chickenstrip

Timwis said:


> With version one yes but i was expecting V2 to leak because of V1 but i have no leaking issues with V2!


You must be the chosen one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

I threw away 3 kylins (1xv1 and 2xv2) because of that. I took them apart and tried everything I could find on internet and youtube. Nothing. threw them away because I don't sell crap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaping-J

zadiac said:


> You know that superglue contains cyanide, right? That's why it's called cyanoacrylate. You shouldn't use superglue in atomizers.



Well I'm still alive and it's not where it can get direct heat, People fix their false teeth with superglue and they don't get dead.. LOL

Well true it's dangerous but still I mix with carbonate of soda and that should change the properties but I'm NO scientist though, this is more like a test to find something more permanent to replace the glue with.

The tank is still going well, still have a little leak but still 95% better than before. ....more like condensation....

Reactions: Like 2


----------

